# [GELÖST] firefox-60.2.0 läuft gar nicht

## Murmeltier

Hallo zusammen,

Letztens kam mit dem update die Firefox-Version 60.2 (upgrade von 52.9).

Was habe ich also gemacht?

1) Upgrade per emerge (USE Flags so gelassen wie von portage gesetzt)

2) Verzeichnisse .mozilla und .cache/mozilla entfernt, um eine frische Umgebung zu haben

3) Start firefox aus Konsole (Benutzeraccount).

Verhalten sofort nach Start: Meldung "Dieser Tab ist abgestürzt"

Nach dem Quittieren der Meldung mehrere URLs ausprobiert, wirklich nichts funktioniert und am Ende crasht firefox total.

Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet und eventuell beheben können?

Danke für Hinweise und alles Nützliche  :Smile: 

====== Crash-Meldungen

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

[Parent 2372, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (80): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.0/work/firefox-60.2.0/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150001,name=PBrowser::Msg_AsyncMessage) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150001,name=PBrowser::Msg_AsyncMessage) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

*** UTM:SVC TimerManager:registerTimer called after profile-before-change notification. Ignoring timer registration for id: telemetry_modules_ping

[Parent 3290, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (44): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.0/work/firefox-60.2.0/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv

...usw usw...

###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

...usw usw...

"Bus-Zugriffsfehler" und Ende

====== aus /var/log/messages:

Asterix kernel: Chrome_~dThread[3961]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f3ac83ffd83 sp 00007f3ac564fb00 error 6 in libxul.so[7f3ac7ee7000+567e000]

====== System-Info:

emerge --info

Portage 2.3.49 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.65-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.65-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3570_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 01 Oct 2018 15:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: a71bcd2cbded9164574f7a2b4d0be7c9eeccc93a

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p2) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/portage/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --compress-level=9

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles-Asterix"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --backtrack=75 --keep-going=y "

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="/var/portage/distfiles-Asterix                 ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo"

LANG="de_CH.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_CH.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--compress-level=9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg flac fontconfig gd gdbm gif gimp glamor gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu java jpeg lcms libnotify libtirpc lm_sensors lzma mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin offlinehelp ogg opengl openmp pam pango pch pcre pdf pm-utils png policykit ppds qt5 quicktime raw readline sbcl sdl seccomp sound spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg tcpd threads tiff timidity tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi valgrind vcd video vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xfce xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" CAMERAS="directory" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="garmin" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer nlpsolver" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965" XFCE_PLUGINS="clock power trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGSLast edited by Murmeltier on Sun Nov 04, 2018 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo Murmeltier,

In Deiner Ausgabe von "emerge --info" habe ich nichts gesehen, was auf Probleme hinweist.

Ich habe auch von 52 auf 60 gewechselt - und bei mir läuft Firefox ohne Probleme.

==> es ist also vermutlich ein Problem, das sehr speziell mit deinem System und / oder Deiner Konfiguration zu tun hat.

Ist Dein System außergewöhnlich konfiguriert, insbesondere das Netzwerk-Subsystem? 

 Gerade ist 60.2.2 in stable erscheinen. Tritt das Problem dort auch auf?

Tritt das Problem auch mit firefox-bin auf?

Hast Du in Google nach "firefox "Channel error: cannot send/recv"" gesucht und die gezeigten Tipps geprüft (beispielsweise:  browser.tabs.remote.autostart = false, browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 = false)

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, würde ich als nächstes die Pakete, auf die Firefox zugreift, recompileren - um auszuschließen, dass es ABI-Probleme gibt... 

Mike

----------

## Murmeltier

Hallo Mike,

danke für die Antwort, ich gehe kurz auf die Punkte ein:

>>> In Deiner Ausgabe von "emerge --info" habe ich nichts gesehen, was auf Probleme hinweist.

Immerhin, schon mal gut  :Smile: 

>>> Ich habe auch von 52 auf 60 gewechselt - und bei mir läuft Firefox ohne Probleme. 

==> es ist also vermutlich ein Problem, das sehr speziell mit deinem System und / oder Deiner Konfiguration zu tun hat.

Logisch, das muss wohl so sein, wenn ich nur wüsste was...

>>> Ist Dein System außergewöhnlich konfiguriert, insbesondere das Netzwerk-Subsystem? 

Ich denke nicht, vor allem läuft buchstäblich alles, was ins Netzwerk muss, bestens. Ausser FF ab 60.

>>> Gerade ist 60.2.2 in stable erscheinen. Tritt das Problem dort auch auf?

Ja

>>> Tritt das Problem auch mit firefox-bin auf?

Ja, die Meldungen sind etwas anders, aber er crasht noch gründlicher!

Es erscheint nicht mal mehr ein GUI-Fenster, nur ein Crash-Dialogfeld.

firefox-bin

ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 12860

ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child

ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...

Bus-Zugriffsfehler

>>> Hast Du in Google nach "firefox "Channel error: cannot send/recv"" gesucht und die gezeigten Tipps geprüft (beispielsweise:  browser.tabs.remote.autostart = false, browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 = false)

Gelesen schon, brauche aber etwas Zeit, um alles zu testen.

>>> Wenn das alles nicht hilft, würde ich als nächstes die Pakete, auf die Firefox zugreift, recompileren - um auszuschließen, dass es ABI-Probleme gibt... 

Örk, ein emerge -pev www-client/firefox will 402 Pakete neu bilden, fast das halbe System.

Das meiste dürfte sinnlos sein, kennst du einen einfacheren und kürzeren Weg als mit der -e Option? 

Danke und Grüsse,

Murmel

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr seltsam.

Manche die ein Docker-Image benutzen haben das selbe Problem oder ähnliche Symptome. Sie vermuten es liegt an einem SSL-Forwarder.

Probiere mal folgenden Workaround von Mozilla, also voraus gesetzt du kommst auf about:config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> browser.tabs.remote.autostart = false
> 
> browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 = false

 

Ah ja ihr habt da ja schon drüber nach gedacht. Das Ändern in about:config geht ja auf jeden Fall schneller als irgendwelche Pakete neu bauen, das hast du ja in zwei Sekunden gemacht und dann einfach den Browser schließen und neu starten.

----------

## Murmeltier

Hallo an alle Helfer

hab's probiert mit 

 browser.tabs.remote.autostart = false

 browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 = false

Es waren etliche Versuche nötig, das in about:config einzugeben, weil FF immer wieder zwischendrin abstürzt.

Es hat aber leider nichts gebracht.

-> Ein Start mit --safe-mode hilft auch nichts.

-> iptables ausschalten bringt auch nichts.

Das FF-Fenster startet und steht eine Weile, dann brauche ich manchmal nur die Maus zu bewegen und Ende.

Die Fehlercodes sind nicht immer dieselben, aber das Resultat ist stets der Absturz, spätestens wenn man eine URL eingibt.

/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox --safe-mode

JavaScript error: resource://gre/modules/AutoCompletePopup.jsm, line 109: NS_ERROR_FAILURE: Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIObserverService.removeObserver]

*** UTM:SVC TimerManager:registerTimer called after profile-before-change notification. Ignoring timer registration for id: telemetry_modules_ping

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

[Parent 17437, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error: Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe): file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.0/work/firefox-60.2.0/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 709

[Parent 17437, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (114): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.0/work/firefox-60.2.0/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

[Parent 17437, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (127): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.0/work/firefox-60.2.0/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

Bus-Zugriffsfehler

Und wieder dies in /var/log/messages

Oct  5 21:22:54 Asterix kernel: Chrome_~dThread[13882]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f4f288fdd83 sp 00007f4f25b4db00 error 6 in libxul.so[7f4f283e5000+567e000]

Oct  5 21:23:51 Asterix kernel: Chrome_~dThread[14306]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb68d5fdd83 sp 00007fb68a84db00 error 6 in libxul.so[7fb68d0e5000+567e000]

Oct  5 21:29:21 Asterix kernel: Chrome_~dThread[18513]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fdfe8efdd83 sp 00007fdfe3065b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7fdfe89e5000+567e000]

Oct  5 21:29:21 Asterix kernel: Chrome_~dThread[17994]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fc2b42fdd83 sp 00007fc2ae465b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7fc2b3de5000+567e000]

Es ist zum Haareraufen, das Ding läuft kaum 5 s und verabschiedet sich dann.

Kann's evt. irgendwas an der Kernelkonfiguration sein (weil da was von ipc_channel in den Meldungen steht)?

Der Kernel ist handverlesen konfiguriert, das ist das einzige was mir einfällt, das am System individuell ist.

Ansonsten ist das System 0815, stable-Zweig, keine exotischen USE-Flags, die Hardware kann's nicht sein, der hat schon 24h-Compilerorgien überstanden ohne Mucks, CoreTemp max 55° bei 4x100% Last.

Grüsse...

----------

## mike155

Ja, das ist in der Tat sehr seltsam.

Gut ist der Hinweis, dass auch firefox-bin abstürzt. Es hat also nichts mit dem Compilieren des Pakets an sich zu tun.

Poste doch mal folgendes über pastebin o.ä.:

1) Deine Kernel-Config

2) Die Ausgabe von "strace -f -o /tmp/firefox.log /usr/bin/firefox" (also die Datei /tmp/firefox.log). Vielleicht sehen wir, welche Fehler es kurz vor dem Crash gibt.

----------

## Murmeltier

Ok, 

mittlerweile habe ich FF 52.9 und FF 60.2 per quickpkg in Binärpakete verpackt,

um schnell "uminstallieren" zu können. Vor dem Start von FF 60 entferne ich

immer ~/.mozilla und ~/.cache/mozilla für eine saubere, leere Testumgebung.

Zusatzinfo, FF 60 ist wie folgt kompiliert, ich vermute da ist nichts falsch dran?

www-client/firefox-60.2.0::gentoo [52.9.0::gentoo] 

USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate screenshot%* startup-notification -bindist (-clang) -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -eme-free -hardened -hwaccel -jack (-neon) -pulseaudio (-selinux) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite -test -wifi (-gtk2%) (-jemalloc%*) (-pgo%) (-rust%) (-system-cairo%)" L10N="de -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -dsb -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW"

1) Kernel-Config:

https://privatebin.net/?f7cb7e8275d10cec#TvHEKRVUA88Pt5xuYDxSthHsH22QUTcrSdb+4NgpqAg=

2)

strace -f -o /tmp/firefox2.log /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox

Die Ausgabe ist riesig (22 MB) und ich kann nur max. 2 MB eingeben, daher sind nur die ersten 10% drin:

https://privatebin.net/?bd25dc5ae5e0ecae#Wwu4G0Ii+3gChjV9uJ311vX5OKX6Ol1bF4/W1Fa+pGo=

Danke für eure Bemühungen.

----------

## mike155

1) Kernel-Config

Ich habe mir die Kernel-Config angesehen und nichts grundsätzlich verkehrtes gefunden. Aber ein paar Optionen, die mit "if unsure, say 'Yes'" beschrieben werden, sind ausgeschaltet (z.B. CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE, CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG, CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG, CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG, ...). Kann sein, dass das zu Problemen führt - es kann aber auch harmlos sein. Du könntest von einem Standrad-Kernel booten und schauen, ob die Fehler dann auch auftreten. Eine Möglichkeit wäre SystemRescueCD - es gibt dort eine Option, dass der Kernel von SystemRescueCD geladen wird und danach Dein eigenes System hochgefahren wird.

2) Strace

Ich bräuchte den gesamten strace - die Fehler treten ja eher am Ende auf. Hast Du eine andere Möglichkeit die Datei zu posten, z.B. mit gzip komprimiert?

----------

## Murmeltier

1) Kernel-Config ändern / Standardkernel booten

das werde ich versuchen und das Ergebnis hier rückmelden

2) Strace

tut mir leid, ich weiss nicht wie ich eine Binärdatei (.gz,bz2 usw) verfügbar machen kann.

Der paste-Service lässt nur Texteingaben im Fenster zu, bis 2 MB.

----------

## Murmeltier

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt neue Erkenntnisse: ich habe ein vbox-image von Linux Mint 19 heruntergeladen und getestet.

Das liefert FF 61 mit und er läuft!

Nun kann ich beide Systeme vergleichen und hoffen, irgendwas zu finden (was mich wahrscheinlich bis Weihnachten beschäftigen dürfte).

Anfangen werde ich mit der Kernel-konfiguration.

Danke an alle für die Rückmeldungen, ich bin jetzt erstmal beschäftigt  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Verwendest du Gentoo in einer VM oder Nativ?

----------

## Murmeltier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Verwendest du Gentoo in einer VM oder Nativ?

 

Nativ.

Bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen Erfolg mit der Kernelkonfiguration.

Die Config von Linux Mint (wo FF61 läuft) konnte ich zwar übernehmen, aber der so compilierte Kernel bootet mit Kernel Panic.

Da muss ich erst genau schauen, wo es klemmt und dann nochmal testen.

(Abgesehen von der unerwünschten Abhängigkeit des FF von Pulseaudio, aber Eines nach dem Anderen...)

Zusätzliche Präzisierung:

Gentoo läuf nativ

Der Test mit Linux Mint war in Virtual Box (da lief der FF 61)

Und übrigens habe ich mal Opera 56 ausprobiert: geht auch nicht, die gleichen Crash-Symptome.

Zeigt mir, das es am System selber liegen muss, Kernel oder irgendwelche Libs.

Es bleibt schwierig...

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen Erfolg mit der Kernelkonfiguration. 

 

Ich hatte es weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen: boote von einer CD / einem USB-Stick mit SystemRescueCd und wähle im Startmenü die Option: "Boot an existing Linux system installed on the disk". Dann erhältst Du den Kernel von SystemRescueCd und danach wird Dein System gebootet. Dann kannst Du schauen, ob der Firefox läuft. Wenn ja, liegt es an Deinem Kernel, wenn nein, dann ist es etwas anderes. Dieser Test dauert nur wenige Minuten...

PS: Wenn Du ein 64-Bit Systems hast (amd64) musst Du im ersten Menü entweder "C) Standard 64 bit kernel" oder "E) Alternative 64 Bit kernel" wählen und im darauf folgenden Menü "Boot an existing Linux system installed on the disk".

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen Erfolg mit der Kernelkonfiguration.  
> 
> Ich hatte es weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen: boote von einer CD / einem USB-Stick mit SystemRescueCd und wähle im Startmenü die Option: "Boot an existing Linux system installed on the disk". Dann erhältst Du den Kernel von SystemRescueCd und danach wird Dein System gebootet. Dann kannst Du schauen, ob der Firefox läuft. Wenn ja, liegt es an Deinem Kernel, wenn nein, dann ist es etwas anderes. Dieser Test dauert nur wenige Minuten...
> 
> PS: Wenn Du ein 64-Bit Systems hast (amd64) musst Du im ersten Menü entweder "C) Standard 64 bit kernel" oder "E) Alternative 64 Bit kernel" wählen und im darauf folgenden Menü "Boot an existing Linux system installed on the disk".

 

Das hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, ich habe das getestet.

Der Kernel der SystemRescurCd ist steinalt (3.4.x), die Maus ging nicht und es war etwas tricky, FF via Terminal zu starten.

Die Abstürze von FF60 sind aber dieselben wie schon vorher gesehen.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Die Abstürze von FF60 sind aber dieselben wie schon vorher gesehen.

 

Das ist gut -- bzw. schlecht. Also liegt es nicht am Kernel. Dann wird es Zeit für ein

```
emerge -e @world
```

Vorher würde ich Pakete löschen, die Du nicht (mehr) brauchst -- im Laufe der Zeit sammelt sich so einiges an... Außerdem sollten vorher "emerge --depclean" und "emerge --update --deep --newuse @world" ohne Fehler durchlaufen und ohne dass noch etwas ausgeführt wird. 

Hilfreich bei dem Neubauen von world können folgende Anweisungen sein: "emerge --resume" und "emerge --resume --skipfirst". 

Manchmal arbeite ich  auch mit "emerge -e --keep-going @world", aber in der von Dir beschriebenen Situation wäre es mir lieber, wenn emerge bei einem Fehler abbricht. Dann kann ich das Problem lösen und mit "emerge --resume" weiterarbeiten.

Viel Glück!

----------

## firefly

Eventuell ist eines der RAM modules beschädigt, das kann zu sehr verschiedenen fehlern führen.

Lass mal einen memory check (memtest) laufen (sollte AFAIK bei der systemrescuecd im boot menu auftauchen)

----------

## Marlo

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zusatzinfo, FF 60 ist wie folgt kompiliert, ich vermute da ist nichts falsch dran?
> 
> www-client/firefox-60.2.0::gentoo [52.9.0::gentoo] 
> ...

 

Mmmm,

ich glaube das seit einiger Zeit der firefox rust braucht und über clang kompiliert wird.

 *tux ~ # emerge rust clang firefox -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

PS

Nur zur Vollständigkeit:

 *about:buildconfig wrote:*   

> Build platform
> 
> target
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Murmeltier wrote:*   
> 
> Zusatzinfo, FF 60 ist wie folgt kompiliert, ich vermute da ist nichts falsch dran?
> 
> www-client/firefox-60.2.0::gentoo [52.9.0::gentoo] 
> ...

 

Gilt aber nicht für version 60.2.0 des ebuilds. dort gibt es noch ein clang useflag, welches by default inaktiv ist.

Erst mit neueren ebuilds z.b. 60.2.2 wird clang vorgeschrieben.

Eventuell ist das ebuild für version 60.2.0 fehlerhaft, denn es existiert nicht mehr im portage tree.

@Murmeltier: update bei dir mal den tree und verwende eine aktualisierte version von v60.x

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Abstürze von FF60 sind aber dieselben wie schon vorher gesehen. 
> 
> Das ist gut -- bzw. schlecht. Also liegt es nicht am Kernel. Dann wird es Zeit für ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke, aber diese Elektroheizung-Simulation per PC ist mir der FF nicht wert  :Wink: 

Gibt es eine schlaue Methode, um irrelevante Pakete auszuschliessen (ich denke da an Libreoffice und solche Brocken).

Weiter oben wurde schon der Vorschlag gemacht, die von FF benötigten Pakete neu zu kompilieren.

Selbst ein emerge -e firefox will 400 Pakete neu installieren, das wäre immerhin schon eine Reduktion auf 1/3.

Würde das genügen zum Test?

----------

## Murmeltier

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Eventuell ist eines der RAM modules beschädigt, das kann zu sehr verschiedenen fehlern führen.
> 
> Lass mal einen memory check (memtest) laufen (sollte AFAIK bei der systemrescuecd im boot menu auftauchen)

 

Laut memtest86+ ist alles in Ordnung, wie erwartet.

----------

## Murmeltier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*    *Murmeltier wrote:*   
> 
> Zusatzinfo, FF 60 ist wie folgt kompiliert, ich vermute da ist nichts falsch dran?
> 
> www-client/firefox-60.2.0::gentoo [52.9.0::gentoo] 
> ...

 

Ehrlich gesagt verspreche ich mir nichts davon.

Clang und Rust wurden sowieso per Abhängigkeit nachgezogen und ich hatte am Anfang schon FF 62 unstable

probiert, mit denselben Crash-Effekten. Zuvor würde ich eher ein Re-Emerge diverser Libs versuchen,

nur suche ich noch nach einer Minimalmethode (ein emerge -e world wie vorgeschlagen ist mir echt zuviel)

----------

## Marlo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eventuell ist das ebuild für version 60.2.0 fehlerhaft, denn es existiert nicht mehr im portage tree.
> 
> 

 

Ja, es ist nicht mehr da. Es muss nur sehr kurz im Baum gewesen sein, sonst hätte ich diese Version auch mal installiert gehabt.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, mit 52.9.0 werden (-rust) und (-system-cairo) entfernt.

Ab Version 60.2.2 ist clang dabei. Insofern klingt dein Ratschlag

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Murmeltier: update bei dir mal den tree und verwende eine aktualisierte version von v60.x

 

nachvollziebar.

----------

## Marlo

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt verspreche ich mir nichts davon.
> 
> Clang und Rust wurden sowieso per Abhängigkeit nachgezogen und ich hatte am Anfang schon FF 62 unstable 

 

Ein "FF62 unstable" ist nicht gleich www-client/firefox-62.0.2. Hier habe ich problemlos  www-client/firefox-62.0.3 am laufen.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Wenn in deinem System ein tieferliegender Fehler vorhanden ist wird er durch ein emerge -e world nur wiederholt.

Aber wenn jetzt ein 62.0.2 fehlschlägt, weist du genau, dass Arbeit auf dich wartet.

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Zuvor würde ich eher ein Re-Emerge diverser Libs versuchen,
> 
> nur suche ich noch nach einer Minimalmethode 

 

emerge -C firefox und danach emerge --depclean, dann hast du die Abhängigkeiten.(jedenfalls die direkten).

PS:

viel mir doch noch ein. Ergibt eine vollständige Liste:

```
equery g www-client/firefox-XX 
```

----------

## mv

Wurden dev-libs/nss und dev-libs/nspr schon neu übersetzt?

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wurden dev-libs/nss und dev-libs/nspr schon neu übersetzt?

 

ok, ich fasse mal zusammen wegen der besseren Übersicht.

- Symptome: FF 52.9 läuft, FF 60 nicht, typische Fehlermeldungen sind:

[Parent 22754, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (59): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.2/work/firefox-60.2.2/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

[Parent 22754, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (53): Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt: file /mnt/backup/portage/www-client/firefox-60.2.2/work/firefox-60.2.2/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 353

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x480017,name=PHttpChannel::Msg_DeleteSelf) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

Bus-Zugriffsfehler

- firefox-bin getestet ==> dieselben Probleme

- opera 56 (spasseshalber) getestet, läuft auch nicht ==> ähnliche Crashes

- browser.tabs.remote.autostart = false / browser.tabs.remote.autostart.2 = false ==> keine Änderung

- Start mit --safe-mode hilft auch nichts.

- iptables ausschalten bringt auch nichts.

- Gentoo läuft nativ, keine VM

- Kernelconfig ergänzt um [POSIX Message Queues] [Enable process_vm_readv/writev syscalls], bringt nichts

- Interessant: Linux Mint in Virtual Box mit FF 61 **funktioniert**, woran liegts???

- Kernel-config von Mint konnte ich noch nicht testen, Kernel hatte Panic beim booten

- booten mit Kernel von SystemRescueCD ==> FF crasht weiter

- emerge -e @world : wollte ich nicht, dauert mir zu lange

- strace dump konnte ich leider nicht liefern, keine binären Pakete via paste-service möglich, als Text zu gross (12 MB)

- RAM Test (Memtest86+): keine Mängel entdeckt

- portage-tree update gemacht, es wird FF 60.2.2 geholt  ==> dieselben Probleme

- equery g www-client/firefox-XX und nur die genannten Pakete recompilieren: muss ich noch machen

- dev-libs/nss und dev-libs/nspr neu übersetzt: ja, keine Besserung

- XFCE Komposit ausgeschaltet, keine Besserung

das Wichtigste aus make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

ABI_X86="64"

LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965"

CAMERAS="directory"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="garmin"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer nlpsolver"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

XFCE_PLUGINS="clock power trash"

USE="aes avx cjk dbus ffmpeg fontconfig gd gphoto2 gimp gnome-keyring \

     gnutls gstreamer gtk icu java lm_sensors lzma mmx mysql multilib \

     nsplugin offlinehelp opengl pch pm-utils qt5 quicktime raw sbcl \

     sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 sound sqlite subversion \

     timidity threads tk vaapi valgrind vcd video wxwidgets xfce \

     -bindist -bluetooth -cddb -cvs -doc -dso -embedded -egl -enca \

     -fortran -gjc -git -gnome -ipv6 -kde -kerberos -ldap -motif -ppp \

     -qt4 -samba -schroedinger -speex -systemd -wayland -wifi \

     -xattr -xinerama -xscreensaver"

FF-spezifische USE-Flags habe ich nicht gesetzt.

Was ich noch machen will:

- Mint Kernel zum laufen bringen

- equery g www-client/firefox-XX und genannte+vorhandene Pakete neu kompilieren

noch bleibe ich dran und danke bisher für alle gut gemeinten Vorschläge.

----------

## Marlo

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was ich noch machen will:
> ...

 

Das ist relativ einfach. Du brauchst nur den Mint-Kernel und die dazugehörigen anderen Dateien (System.map und ich weis nicht was in Mint noch da ist)

in /boot kopieren. 

Das dazugehörige Moduleverzeichnis in /lib/modules/. 

Dann grub.cfg erneuern.

Hab ich auch schon des öffteren gemach mit openSuse. Es geht auch anders herum. Als dein gentoo-kernel und Moduleverzeichnis nach Mint kopieren und sehen was dein Kernel da macht.

----------

## Murmeltier

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Murmeltier wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Was ich noch machen will:
> ...

 

Oh, danke, das ist eine gute Idee gewesen.

Der Bootvorgang hat geklappt, aber leider tut's Firefox 60.2.2 auch mit diesem Kernel nicht.

Ich denke, man kann den Kernel damit ausschliessen und die Tatsache, dass FF 61 im VM-Mint läuft, deutet wohl auf irgendeine installierte Lib hin, dich bei mir nicht vorhanden ist oder anders/falsch/sonstwas arbeitet.

Ich fürchte, ein re-emerge rückt doch näher  :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich fürchte, ein re-emerge rückt doch näher 

 

Dann würde ich vorher das world file aufräument.

mach dir in /root diese ausführbare Datei (chmod +x):

checkworldfile.sh 

mit diesem Inhalt:

```
#!/bin/bash

### https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Selected_set_(Portage)#Keeping_the_world_file_clean

## https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Selected_set_(Portage)

## https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/World_set_(Portage)#Keep_it_clean

while read i ; do \

        if [ -n "$(qdepends -Q $i)" ]; then \

                echo '' ; echo 'checking '$i ; 

                if [ -n "$(emerge -p --quiet --depclean $i)" ]; then \

                        echo $i' needs to stay in @world'

                else

                        echo $i' can be deselected' 

                        echo $i >> /tmp/deselect

                fi

        fi 

done < /var/lib/portage/world

```

Diese Datei mit diesen Befehlen ausführen

```
 

./checkworldfile.sh

emerge -pv --depclean $(< /tmp/deselect)

emerge --ask --deselect $(< /tmp/deselect)

```

In der Datei habe ich die Quelladressen angegeben, in denen steht wie was gemacht wird.

In diesem Fall wird an Hand deiner individuellen Installation das worldfile gesäubert und nicht benötigte Programme deinstalliert.

Danach:

```

emaint --check world (wenn es Probleme gibt ein "emaint --fix world" anschließen)

qpkg -c

emaint sync -a

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph --backtrack=100 --keep-going --verbose-conflicts @world -av
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> "Bus-Zugriffsfehler"

 

Hi,

nur eine vage Vermutung - könnte es eventuell am x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Snapshot liegen?

Falls du den nutzt - gibt es dazu was hilfreiches im Xorg.log, oder auch im dmesg?

Falls ja, teste doch bitte auch mal den generischen modesettings Treiber https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

----------

## Murmeltier

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Murmeltier wrote:*   
> 
> Ich fürchte, ein re-emerge rückt doch näher  
> 
> Dann würde ich vorher das world file aufräument.
> ...

 

Danke für das Script, ich habe ./checkworldfile.sh laufen lassen und gesehen, dass die als "unnötig" genannten Pakete alle nicht sooo riesengross sind. Eine vorgängige Deinstallation und Re-Installation würde wohl mehr Arbeit machen als Zeit zu sparen bei einem emerge -e world.

Aber die Arbeit des Skript ist vielleicht mal für was anderes noch nützlich, ich hebe es auf.

----------

## Murmeltier

Noch etwas, ich habe mal strace mitlaufen lassen (ganz kurz, produziert schon 6 MB) und folgendes gehäuft gefunden:

futex(0x7f690e3e404c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

futex(0x7f690e9e89a0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

write(35, "\372", 1)                    = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

read(34, "\372", 1)                     = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

read(34, "\372", 1)                     = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

write(35, "\372", 1)                    = 1

futex(0x7f690e3e4048, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

read(34, "\372", 1)                     = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

futex(0x7f690e3e404c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

read(34, "\372", 1)                     = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

write(35, "\372", 1)                    = 1

recvmsg(4, {msg_namelen=0}, 0)          = -1 EAGAIN (Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)

poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}$

read(34, "\372", 1)                     = 1

das mit dem "recvmsg" erinnert an die Meldungen im Terminalfenster

###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x150080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv

Sagt das jemandem etwas?

----------

## mv

 *Murmeltier wrote:*   

> Noch etwas, ich habe mal strace mitlaufen lassen (ganz kurz, produziert schon 6 MB) und folgendes gehäuft gefunden

 

Das ist nicht überraschend. Das eigentliche Problem ist vermutlich, dass einer der Prozesse mit einem Bus-Error abstürzt (warum auch immer). Was Du siehst, sind dann nur die vergeblichen Versuche, mit diesem Prozess zu kommunizieren.

----------

## Murmeltier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "Bus-Zugriffsfehler" 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> nur eine vage Vermutung - könnte es eventuell am x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Snapshot liegen?
> ...

 

Danke für die Anregung. Ich habe folgende Hardware:

lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570 CPU @ 3.40GHz

in make.conf habe ich diverse VIDEO_CARDS - Deklarationen ausprobiert (anhand des Intel Gentoo WiKi):

Geblieben ist "intel i915 i965".

Ohne i915 bleibt der Bildschirm dunkel (kein xorg)

Ohne i965 gibt es Warnungen bei glxgears, dass er das Modul i965 vermisst

Firefox 60.2.2 zeigt sich von alledem völlig unberührt und stürzt fröhlich weiter ab.

Noch ein Detail, er stürzt erst dann ab, wenn man eine Webseite anzeigen will.

Ein Start mit -url "about:blank" geht noch.

----------

## Murmeltier

Hallo nochmal,

um die Sache abzuschliessen: ich habe nun doch ein emerge -e world ausprobiert.

Weggelassen habe ich nur ein paar dicke Brocken wie libreoffice, virtualbox und ein paar Spiele, die sicher keinen Einfluss auf FF haben.

Ergebnis: nichts hat sich an den Abstürzen geändert.

Es ist offensichtlich, dass Mozilla für FF >= 60 irgendwas voraussetzt, das mein System nicht hat.

Eine Ursache/Lösung konnte nicht ermittelt werden.

Daher werde ich FF >= 60 dauerhaft maskieren und mit FF 52.9 noch solange wie möglich weiterarbeiten.

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die versucht haben, zu helfen!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Du hast ja kein systemd am laufen. Hast du mal geschaut ob dbus automatisch startet?

Welches Desktop Environment hast du denn? KDE, XFCE oder so etwas?

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus status
```

----------

## mv

Falls es hilft: Bei mir sind die USE-Flags von firefox deutlich anders:

```
custom-cflags custom-optimization geckodriver hardened screenshot system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite
```

sind gesetzt, alle anderen

```
-bindist -clang -dbus -debug -eme-free -gmp-autoupdate -hwaccel -jack -lto -neon -pulseaudio -selinux -startup-notification -test -wifi
```

nicht. (Außerdem habe ich experimentellere CFLAGS-flags und nutze gcc-8.2, aber das dürfte wohl kaum einen positiven Effekt ausmachen.)

Die Versionen der system-*-Abhängigkeiten sind dabei:

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/icu-62.1
> 
> media-libs/harfbuzz-1.8.8
> 
> media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-2.0.0
> ...

 

(sqlite ist "nur" die stable Version; bei harfbuzz habe ich bewusst <1.9 gewählt, mir aber leider den Grund nicht notiert.)

----------

## firefly

@mv ohne versionsnummer des bei dir installierten firefox ebuilds hilft das nicht viel.

z.b. clang wird in der version 60.2.2 des ebuilds als harte abhängigkeit verwendet und da ist das clang useflag vermutlich überflüssig/nicht mehr existent (zu mindestens im ebuild selbst tauch dieses useflag nicht auf https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/www-client/firefox/firefox-60.2.2.ebuild

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und da ist das clang useflag vermutlich überflüssig/nicht mehr existent 

 

Es gibt das USE flag "clang" im firefox-60.2.2.ebuild. Es entscheidet, ob Firefox mit gcc oder mit clang/llvm compiliert wird. Das funktioniert auch - ich habe es gerade noch einmal getestet.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> @mv ohne versionsnummer des bei dir installierten firefox ebuilds hilft das nicht viel

 

62.0.3

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   und da ist das clang useflag vermutlich überflüssig/nicht mehr existent  
> 
> Es gibt das USE flag "clang" im firefox-60.2.2.ebuild. Es entscheidet, ob Firefox mit gcc oder mit clang/llvm compiliert wird. Das funktioniert auch - ich habe es gerade noch einmal getestet.

 

Dann kommt wohl dieses use-flag durch eine eingebundene eclass rein. Denn, wie schon gesagt, im ebuild selbst ist dieses use-flag nicht angegeben.

----------

## Murmeltier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Du hast ja kein systemd am laufen. Hast du mal geschaut ob dbus automatisch startet?
> 
> Welches Desktop Environment hast du denn? KDE, XFCE oder so etwas?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Als Desktop verwende ich XFCE.

Dbus läuft, sogar ziemlich zahlreich:

/etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status: started

ps -A | grep dbus

 2899 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 3777 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 3778 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 3785 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4056 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 4057 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4493 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon <defunct>

Kompiliert ist es wie folgt:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24::gentoo  USE="X -debug -doc -elogind (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -test -user-session" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mv wrote:*   

> Falls es hilft: Bei mir sind die USE-Flags von firefox deutlich anders:
> 
> ```
> custom-cflags custom-optimization geckodriver hardened screenshot system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite
> ```
> ...

 

Grundsätzlich verwende ich die stable-Pakete (hier FF 60.2.2) und lasse die USE-Flags erstmal so wie sie gegeben sind.

Firefox geht ja schon damit nicht. Wenn ich noch die Flags permutiere, wird's kaum besser.

(system-harfbuzz system-icu usw. hatte ich mal ganz zu Anfang auf + gesetzt, war 'ne Katastrophe...)

----------

## mv

Eine vielleicht dumme Frage: Welche Version von qt hast Du installiert?

Mit >=qt-5.11 habe ich bei vielen Programmen Bus-Fehler.

Vielleicht mache ich dazu mal einen Thread auf...

----------

## Tyrus

Hm. Also ich hab hier den Firefox 60.2.2, der läuft mit qt-5.11.1 weitgehend stabil. Ich habe zuletzt beobachtet das er bei Videolinks (auch eingebettet in Webseiten) zu YouTube beim Schließen des Tabs den ganzen Firefox runter reißt. Ist aber sehr selten das das passiert.

Ich bin der Sache nicht weiter nachgegangen aber ich konnte den Firefox nicht mit dem USE-Flag "geckodriver" compilieren. Da gab es einen Fehler weswegen ich das erstmal der Einfachheit halber rausgenommen habe.

Verwendete USE-Flags hier: +dbus, +gmp-autoupdate, +hardened, +hwaccel, +jack, +l10n_de, +l10n_en-GB, +pulseaudio, +screenshot, +startup-notification, +system-harfbuzz, +system-icu, +system-jpeg, +system-libevent, +system-libvpx, +system-sqlite

dev-libs/icu: 60.2 

media-libs/harfbuzz: 1.8.1

media-gfx/graphite2: 1.3.10

media-libs/libjpeg-turbo: 1.5.3-r2

dev-libs/libevent: 2.1.8

dev-db/sqlite.3.24.0

media-libs/libvpx: 1.5.0

Das sind alles die stable-Versionen

Für dbus:

sys-apps/dbus: 1.10.24

dev-libs/dbus-glib: 0.110

Für den Bau kommt rust zum Einsatz. Da habe ich: dev-lang/rust-1.29.1

Das läuft jetzt unter 

kde-apps-18.08.2

kde-framework: 5.51.0

kde-plasma: 5.14.1

----------

## Tyrus

@Murmeltier:

```

mithrandir@luthien ~ $ ps -A | grep dbus

 6533 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 7050 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 7051 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 7149 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 7150 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 7157 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 7176 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 7177 ?        00:00:02 dbus-daemon

```

So schauts bei mir aus. Also die Anzahl scheint schon richtig. Aber einer deiner dbus-daemonen wurde offensichtlich gekillt. Da ist nur noch der Eintrag in der Prozessliste vorhanden.

"man ps" schreibt dazu:

```

Processes marked <defunct> are dead processes (so-called "zombies") that remain because their parent has not destroyed them properly. These processes will be destroyed by init(8) if the parent process exits.

```

Die manpage zu dbus-daemon rät für debugging Zwecke den dbus-monitor zu starten. Du kannst ja mal schaun ob du da mehr siehst wenn du dann den Firefox startest?

---------

Bin jetzt auch auf qt-5.11.2 gewechselt. (*grrrrrr* dafür das ich die webengine heute gleich zweimal compilieren musste *grins*, ein "stiller" Update des Ebuilds kam später dann noch nach, immerhin konnte ich jetzt dafür das alte net-libs/libsrtp-1.6.0 loswerden). Bisher hab ich damit auch keine Schwierigkeiten beim Firefox. Ich versuche aber mal das mit dem 'geckodriver' nochmal durchzukompilieren ...

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mv wrote:*   

> Eine vielleicht dumme Frage: Welche Version von qt hast Du installiert?
> 
> Mit >=qt-5.11 habe ich bei vielen Programmen Bus-Fehler.
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich dazu mal einen Thread auf...

 

Bei mir läuft qt-5.9.6, bin halt ein Freund von "stable".

Mit "equery g firefox | grep qt " habe ich auch keine Abhängigkeit von FF zu qt finden können.

Demnach sollte die qt-Version eigentlich hier keine Rolle spielen, oder?

----------

## Murmeltier

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> @Murmeltier:
> 
> ```
> 
> mithrandir@luthien ~ $ ps -A | grep dbus
> ...

 

@Tyrus:

Hm, in der Tat ist nach dem Absturz des FF einer der DBUS-Prozesse als <defunct> markiert.

Den recht grossen dbus-monitor - Log habe ich hier :

https://privatebin.net/?a697b790c64b11ad#gzO0G/82BmRI2YjnEE7XjmmLZiL7J7+v0wY1Yy3qASk=

Der Inhalt sagt mir nicht viel, aber vielleicht kennt sich jemand damit aus?

----------

## Murmeltier

Hallo Leute,

Firefox 60.3 läuft jetzt!    :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

Mehr per Zufall bin ich auf folgenden Eintrag in /etc/fstab gestossen:

  shm		/dev/shm		tmpfs	nodev,nosuid,noexec,size=64000			0 0

Den schleppe ich sicher seit Gentoo-Urzeiten in meinem System mit herum.

Nachdem ich den Eintrag gelöscht habe, läuft der Firefox auf Anhieb.

Keine Bus-Errors mehr.

Sogar Ton gibt es OHNE pulseaudio.

Ohne den Eintrag in /etc/fstab wird shm automatisch gemountet als

    shm             3.8G     12M  3.8G    1% /dev/shm

Wahrscheinlich lag es am "size=64000" vorhin, aber warum auch immer.

Hauptsache es geht.

Es grüsst das Murmeltier...

----------

## mv

Also "im Prinzip" das gleiche Problem wie die Ursache meines Bus-Fehlers bei >=qt-5.11.

----------

## Murmeltier

 *mv wrote:*   

> Also "im Prinzip" das gleiche Problem wie die Ursache meines Bus-Fehlers bei >=qt-5.11.

 

Sieht schwer so aus, und jetzt muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal schauen,

ob das QtWebengine-Widget im QT Designer (GUI) immer noch mit "Bus Error" verschwindet   :Confused: 

Ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn das jetzt auch funktioniert.

Jedenfalls hat mein persönliches Wiki einen wichtigen neuen Eintrag   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

